# Zero turn mower?



## 1982ace (Jul 30, 2013)

Looking for a light duty commercial mower just for mowing couple acres around house. Looking to stay around 5k. Any advice? Looked at new husqvarna mz t 61 and gravely zt hd 60


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Jul 31, 2013)

I've got a Hustler Fastrax that I bought in 2002. Best money I ever spent. Besides routine maintenance, the only thing I've had to replace on it is the blade pulleys and blade belt.


----------



## frdstang90 (Aug 1, 2013)

I have a Kubota diesel  commercial and love it.  Kubota came out with a cheaper version of their zero turn this year and my dealer says they are selling as fast as they can put them together.


----------



## FF-Emt Diver (Aug 6, 2013)

I just bought a Gravely after shopping around, you won't find a better value for your money in the zero market.

Before this one I had an Exmark and loved it but they have went up.


----------

